# 1939 Huffman Dayton Catalog



## morton (Oct 31, 2008)

Couple of scans from the catalog you might like.  Couple more pages available, let me know if you want em'


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2008)

I am definitely interested! please post them or send them. I have a bunch of the Huffman literature but this catalog I don't have. I have the 1939 Huffman catalog as well as a 1939 Huffman flier. do you have any Huffman bicycles?










Scott


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 31, 2008)

I just found myself a Huffman built Dixie Flyer, brown in color with twisted forks and front wheel. I need to get some pictures up...


----------



## morton (Oct 31, 2008)

*Rest of the pic from 1939 cat*

Not a very big catalog...I've posted everything except the blank back cover


----------

